# Snorkel Hose



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone know were to get the hose that traingle uses . Its the reinforced spa hose i beleive i want to try to get my bike done mid august so i can ride . Ive been outta the league for a year now getting really mad :aargh4:. . HELP !!! Please . 

Thanks 
Popoemtfire


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I think one of the site sponsers had a post somewhere that they were keeping it in stock, if I am thinking the same stuff, I will see if I can stumble across something

k found the post I was looking for, but it was intynse that had it, and they have closed their doors, so no dice there sorry if I got your hopes up


----------



## jcb26 (Jul 12, 2010)

lowes or home depot they sell it thats where i got mine


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Have a look at the "crushproof" hose here. I know several people that have used this for years.. It has a very high temperature resistance too, you can lay it right on the motor if you have to and don't have to worry about it, just not the exhaust.. Little bit pricey but well worth the money. It will last a LONG time.. Hope this helps.. It's about a third of the way down the page.. http://www.mcmaster.com/#duct-hose/=83ruga


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

that's what i used for my intake snorkel on my brute


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i got mine at rural king


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok so i need a 1 1/2 id correct ?? / Will they fit the Rubber boot connections so i can connect to sch 40 PVC ?? Please help a little more .all is great . thanks so far . im going to buy from this mcmaster site


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

This is the hose im going to buy . I need 1 1/2 ID correct . and will the rubber couplings and reducers work on this properly without messing it up ? I need to know asap 

Thanks 
popoemtfire


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I don't know what size your snorkles are but I would say you need 2" ID if you are running 2" snorkles.. That will fit over 2" pvc with clamps...


----------



## jcb26 (Jul 12, 2010)

the 1 1/2 will id will fit also over 1 1/2 pvc with clamps but i would deffiantly put some sealicone around the edges of the boots an where ever u use clamps especially if you r usinf flex hose


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

I used shop vac hose from lowes.its a little thin but no problems yet. I just made sure it was hidden behind splash guards & protected. It will glue inside 2" pvc fittings then I silicone the outside rim where it enters the fitting.You just have to make sure it does not pinch or kink cause then your air flow is gone.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

well then i dont know if i will use this then . the hose im looking for is a marine grade bilge pump hose


----------

